# Hiding vivs from the landlady!!



## Xx_JoJo_xX (Feb 18, 2008)

I own 10 geckos 2 frogs and 2 snakes.. but according to my landlady I'm not meant to own any!! I'm in student housing and it's come to the time of year when she brings people round to view the house for next year, which means I've had to disguise several vivs.. the wardrobe isnt big enough to fit them in lol so I had to think of another way round it n I think I've managed to camouflage them pretty well!! 

Reckon I'll get away with it? :whistling2:
:lol2:


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

lol, you might just manage it! although the big lump of bogwood might be a give away.

I'm looking for a wardrobe to convert, i don't have to hide it from anybody but i'm going to leave the doors on it so i can shut it all way.


----------



## XFile (Apr 13, 2008)

lol - like it 

Kicks off the whole debate again as to whether reptiles are pets or a hobby... I would argue its my hobby if asked - also they don't have free rome of my house like a cat or a dog would... just my opinion though... lol


----------



## starburst (Apr 4, 2008)

I'm doing the same with my snakes :lol2: Royal vivs make great coffee tables with a sheet over them :whistling2:


----------



## Xx_JoJo_xX (Feb 18, 2008)

Meko said:


> lol, you might just manage it! although the big lump of bogwood might be a give away.


Was hoping nobody would notice that!!! Hahaha! :blush:



XFile said:


> lol - like it
> 
> Kicks off the whole debate again as to whether reptiles are pets or a hobby... I would argue its my hobby if asked - also they don't have free rome of my house like a cat or a dog would... just my opinion though... lol


Hmmm.. They're pets to me, but I work with reptiles too so I dont think I would want to make them my job and my hobby lol
N does that mean hamsters and fish are a hobby too then? 
I think whether they're pets or not depends on how attached to them you are... And regardless of whether they're pets or a hobby, I still dont think my landlady will be pleased about them!!
:lol2:


----------



## Xx_JoJo_xX (Feb 18, 2008)

starburst said:


> I'm doing the same with my snakes :lol2: Royal vivs make great coffee tables with a sheet over them :whistling2:


Haha! My snakes are under the bed! :blush:


----------



## XFile (Apr 13, 2008)

Xx_JoJo_xX said:


> Was hoping nobody would notice that!!! Hahaha! :blush:
> 
> Hmmm.. They're pets to me, but I work with reptiles too so I dont think I would want to make them my job and my hobby lol
> N does that mean hamsters and fish are a hobby too then?
> ...


To me my fish and my reps are pets BUT if debated by my landlord then I'd try to get away with saying they were my hobby :lol2:


----------



## Xx_JoJo_xX (Feb 18, 2008)

Hahaha, yes, if I do get found out then I might do the same! My defence will be "I promise they wont chew the carpets!" : victory:


----------



## starburst (Apr 4, 2008)

Xx_JoJo_xX said:


> Haha! My snakes are under the bed! :blush:


That's where the corn goes :blush: If the landlord is visiting the boas RUB goes in the built in wardrobe which luckily has a plug socket in, so he can stay warm.


----------



## DRACONODON (Apr 28, 2008)

you haue a good khanse but i had to do this to the iguana onse lol

I put a kurtain ouer his kage and hell it worked so if that worked for a great big iguana kage i think thouse will be easy lol :lol2:


----------



## Roewammi (Mar 23, 2008)

very good but good luck when you need to keep getting in and out of them!lol! may be tiring!


----------



## Xx_JoJo_xX (Feb 18, 2008)

Roewammi said:


> very good but good luck when you need to keep getting in and out of them!lol! may be tiring!


Haha, it's okay, she does have the courtesy to warn me in advance when she's coming over with people! Good job aswell lol! :lol2:


----------



## Roewammi (Mar 23, 2008)

Xx_JoJo_xX said:


> Haha, it's okay, she does have the courtesy to warn me in advance when she's coming over with people! Good job aswell lol! :lol2:


 
its damn good work! if i ever need anything hiding im coming to you!


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

Im in student digs as well, and reps are always an issue. This year i managed to find a lnalord that made an exception to the no pets rule for my few lizards. Once i convinced her that they could'nt get out, wouldn't damge the house etc. However, she doesnt quite know whats i have lol. 

6 Anoles
2 long tailed lizards
1 leo
1 unknown turkish rescue gecko
1 indiain house gecko
4 dwarf sand geckos
4 S. petrii geckos
2 western hognose's
54 mixed africian beetles at last count.
8 mantids
4 burmese millipedes
2 leaf insects
2 snails
tank of triops.


----------



## Xx_JoJo_xX (Feb 18, 2008)

Hahaha awesome.
I reckon she shouldnt have too much of a problem with them, she let some friends of mine keep a beardie.. but that was ONE beardie.. not a whole menagerie of reptiles lol so I'm hiding 'em just incase, better to be safe than sorry!


----------



## Marinam2 (Sep 4, 2007)

ROFL we used to do this with our rottie. All his toys and bed and what not had to be hidden and we then spent all morning burning candles and going loopy with febreeze to get rid of the doggy smell.

My partner would then drive 50 mins to me to walk the dog so he was not in the house and then 50 mins back to work afterwards.
We think we got busted in the end so i concocted a story of how the dog was my mums and she had left my dad and i then had her to come stay for my next home check and asked her to bring a toothbruth and a few nik naks to complete the story.

Marina


----------



## spend_day (Apr 10, 2008)

my old landlord when i asked if i could bring my pets said yes thats fine ...... do u want to buy a snake :lol2:


----------



## Xx_JoJo_xX (Feb 18, 2008)

:lol2:
I think I would probably just have to put my hands up and tell the truth if I got busted, I'm not a convincing liar at all, think she'd see right thru me!
My house mate was telling me she could smell the frogs in my room, so I was a bit worried the landlady would start sniffing about too and as I can't use febreeze around the frogs or any room sprays I decided to have a nice stinky pot noodle in my room when she came round to disguise it! :2thumb: and play loud music to cover the sound of crickets chirruping! :blush: Haha!


----------



## Bobby D (Sep 30, 2008)

Xx_JoJo_xX said:


> I own 10 geckos 2 frogs and 2 snakes.. but according to my landlady I'm not meant to own any!! I'm in student housing and it's come to the time of year when she brings people round to view the house for next year, which means I've had to disguise several vivs.. the wardrobe isnt big enough to fit them in lol so I had to think of another way round it n I think I've managed to camouflage them pretty well!!
> 
> Reckon I'll get away with it? :whistling2:
> :lol2:


 
What a leeg lol Good luck fella !


----------



## Deans On Toast (Jul 2, 2007)

Bobby D said:


> What a leeg lol Good luck fella !


I don't think SHE will like being called a fella!.. Not with breasts like that anyway!!

:mf_dribble:


----------



## Xx_JoJo_xX (Feb 18, 2008)

LOL!!!!! :blush::blush::blush:


----------



## samhaines (Oct 12, 2008)

yost to have my beardy in a 3ft tank in are last flat every time lanlady came rand hate to tern the lights of and hide them behind my washing rake or under a cover hehe worked will.


----------

